# Daytona Expo Photos



## egyptiandan (Aug 26, 2010)

Well here are the pictures I took at the Expo. 
Libyan Greeks









Greeks




Russians




Burmese Stars












Indian Stars




Spider





Danny


----------



## Isa (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice pics Danny, thanks for sharing 
Did you buy anything


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 26, 2010)

Asian Black tortoises












South African Leopard












Leopards












Home's Hingeback







Cherryhead Redfoots








Hypo Redfoots




Radiateds




















Aldabras









Danny


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice photos, and nice to meet you there. I brought home all 4 of those Libyan Greeks in the first two photos you posted. Those bigger radiateds were amazing. The two females in the "left" enclosure had a $8,500 price tag each.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 26, 2010)

Pancakes
















Elongateds












Forsten's











Sulcatas








Albino Sulcata




Desert box turtles








Chinese box turtles




Ornate wood turtles








Pink bellied side necks







I didn't buy a single animal Isa  I did though come with a book. 

It was great to meet you Tyler. I'm glad you got those Libyans. I've got one of Mark's Libyans from 3 years ago.

Danny


----------



## Candy (Aug 27, 2010)

I love all of the pictures Danny. Thanks for posting them. There's some in there that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 27, 2010)

I always feel bad when i see pancakes. they look like they have been run over with a steam roller.

great pics BTW


----------



## Lamarr (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey pics of my flavos! How cool! I never expected large Cuora of any specie, so I was super happy. Also a couple of yearling spotted turtles.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

Great pics Danny. Thanks.

Some of the Burmese Stars had more than six lines per scute. I thought that was a defining characteristics of the species. Any burmese babies. Anyone expecting any?


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Danny!

Lots of nice looking tortoises.

Hopefully I can make it out there next year or the year after


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing danny.....lots of nice tortoises


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2010)

just saw this thread... and I LOVE IT!!!! thanks danny!!! wish i could of been there!


----------

